# cadet / benjamin / aîné / puîné



## Marketman

Bonjour

peut-on employer "frère cadet" dans le contexte suivant ?
"Il avait cinq frères ainés, et un frère cadet." sous-entendu que le narrateur est l'avant-dernier.

Le cadet n'est-il pas celui du milieu? Faudrait il dire "benjamin?"

Merci de m'éclaircir

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Marketman,

Puisqu'on veut comparer le narrateur par rapport à ses frères, le benjamin de sa famille est bien _son _cadet : c'est à dire le frère qui est plus jeune que lui.
Mais on peut dire aussi en parlant de la famille en général que le frère qui est né après l'aîné (le second, donc) est _le _cadet de la famille.


----------



## Alacritas

Alors s'il y a trois fils, peut-on dire que le benjamin est le cadet du cadet?


----------



## Maître Capello

_Cadet_ peut faire référence:

au second enfant d'une famille;
à tout frère plus jeune qu'un frère ou une sœur en particulier;
au plus jeune fils d'une famille.
_Cadet_ est donc bien un terme adéquat dans le contexte donné. Mais il y a aussi _puîné_ qui a l'avantage de ne pas avoir l'ambiguïté de _cadet_ puisque son seul sens est (2).

P.S.: _Benjamin_ n'est pas non plus exempt d'ambiguïté étant donné qu'il peut signifier soit _le dernier enfant_, soit _l'enfant préféré_.


----------



## femmefatiguee

*cadet / cadette*

Ces mots sont trouvés dans le forum Anglais-Français pour indiquer l'enfant le plus jeune ainsi que l'enfant qui a un frère ou une soeur plus agé et un petit frère ou soeur (qui se trouve ou mileu en age de ses frères ou soeurs).

Est-ce que cadet/cadette est le mot juste pour ces deux cas différents?

Merci!


----------



## Mayoucha

Cadet  a en fait plusieurs sens :

  - Cadet (cadette au féminin) désigne => un enfant qui est né après l’aîné.
  - Cadet => qui est né après l'aîné ou qui est le plus jeune des frères et sœurs [...]
  - Cadet=> qui est jeune, moins âgé qu'un autre
  - Cadet=>  se dit aussi d'un sportif dont l'âge se situe entre treize et seize ans.


----------



## snarkhunter

... Juste un petit ajout à ce qui précède :

"cadet(-te)" ne désigne *pas* l'enfant le plus jeune, mais seulement "un enfant _plus jeune_" ! C'est donc une notion relative.

Le terme traditionnellement utilisé pour désigner l'enfant le plus jeune d'une fratrie est "le benjamin / la benjamine".


----------



## Hamoudbueno

Bonjour!!

Je veux connaitre les grades des frères et sœur dans une famille, je connais seulement l'ainé(e), cadet(te).


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir,

Par ordre de naissance, on a l'aîné, le cadet et le benjamin. 

Mais voyez ce lien, très complet :

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fratrie


----------



## Hamoudbueno

Si par exemple on a un 3 frère est une sœur, le 3 eme frère s’appellera le benjamin ?


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir,

Pas forcément. Tout dépend du rang de naissance (de l'âge des frères et sœur).

Ex. : La fratrie (ensemble des frères et sœurs) est composée de Jean, 14 ans, de Paul, 12 ans, de Pierre, 10 ans, et de Jessica, 8 ans.

Le benjamin est Pierre. En effet, il est né après Paul (qui est le cadet) et Jean (qui est l'aîné). Le benjamin est donc le moins âgé des trois premiers nés. Mais c'est peut-être ce que tu voulais dire !

Après, il y a le problème des jumeaux, des triplés !... Mais on va s'arrêter ici pour ce soir : il se fait tard !

Si tu pensais à un cas différent, écris-le.


----------



## Plano Cristo

Roméo31 said:


> [...] Ex. : La fratrie (ensemble des frères et sœurs) est composée de Jean, 14 ans, de Paul, 12 ans, de Pierre, 10 ans, et de Jessica, 8 ans.
> 
> Le benjamin est Pierre. En effet, il est né après Paul (qui est le cadet) et Jean (qui est l'aîné). Le benjamin est donc le moins âgé des trois premiers nés. Mais c'est peut-être ce que tu voulais dire ! [...]



Pas d'accord : l'aîné(e) et le/la benjamin(e) sont absolus, le premier/la première et le dernier/la dernière de la fratrie. Donc c'est Jessica la benjamine, pas Pierre ; cadet est relatif, = puîné, plus jeune. Sur 3 enfants, ce sera donc le 2è ; mais ici sur 4, Pierre est un cadet de Jean et de Paul, ou le 2è cadet de Jean.  'Un(e) aîné(e), mon aîné' est en revanche relatif : Paul est un aîné de Jessica.


----------



## SergueiL

Hamoudbueno said:


> Si par exemple on a un 3 frère est une sœur, le 3 eme frère s’appellera le benjamin ?


Si la sœur est la plus jeune, pour éviter toute confusion on dira couramment que le troisième garçon est le "benjamin des garçons".


----------



## Roméo31

Au temps pour moi/autant pour moi ! Dans mon ex., Jessica est, bien évidemment,  la benjamine, puisque *le benjamin ou la benjamine est, dans une famille, l'enfant le/la plus jeune.

*Autrefois, le benjamin était l'enfant préféré de ses parents.

"Puiné(e)" est un mot vieilli ; il ne s'emploie presque plus, même à l'écrit (cf. le graphique correspondant à ce lien :
https://books.google.com/ngrams/gra...t1;,aîné;,c0;.t1;,cadet;,c0;.t1;,benjamin;,c0


----------



## Hamoudbueno

Jean, 14 ans, de Paul, 12 ans, de Pierre, 10 ans, et de Jessica, 8 ans.

Donc, Jean et l'ainé, Paul est le cadet, sur ça vous , Romeo et Plano, êtes d'accord, Mais pour Pierre c'est là ou vous êtes pas vraiment d'accord, Plano dit qu'on dira de Pierre qu'il le cadet des deux premiers frères, et Roméo dit que Pierre est le Benjamin. Oui, Serguil, Je suis d'accord comme y'a une fille derrière Pierre ca aide un peu de dire Benjamin/Benjamine, Mais si on avait 4 frères que ce qu'on diras du troisième?


----------



## Maître Capello

Nous avons déjà discuté quelques fois de cette question. (Voir notamment le début de ce fil avec lequel je viens de fusionner le vôtre et que je vous invite à lire.)

C'est un peu compliqué étant donné que ces termes n'ont pas toujours exactement le même sens selon le contexte et ne sont donc pas sans ambiguïté. En particulier, _aîné_ et _cadet_ peuvent faire référence à un ordre absolu dans la fratrie ou un ordre relatif à un frère ou une sœur en particulier. Quant à _benjamin_, s'il désigne un ordre dans la fratrie, il s'agit toujours du dernier enfant. Toutefois, il peut aussi signifier _enfant préféré_…

Jean est donc l'aîné (de la famille/fratrie), Paul, Pierre et Jessica étant ses cadets. On peut dire de Paul que c'est le cadet ou l'un des cadets, mais c'est aussi l'aîné de Pierre et Jessica qui sont ses propres cadets. Pierre est le cadet de Jean et de Paul. On peut dire de Jessica que c'est la cadette ou la benjamine.


----------



## lobelia.ophrys

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une grosse hésitation et je ne parviens pas à trouver de réponse à ma question sur le net...

Alors, voilà: peut-on dire "la cadette de ses trois filles"? 

J'hésite beaucoup en me demandant si c'est bien français car "la cadette de la famille", d'accord, mais "la cadette de ses trois filles"... 

Qu'en pensez-vous? 

Merci par avance!


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est possible, mais peu élégant. On dira plus simplement _la cadette_ car il est évident que c'est la plus jeune parmi tous les enfants.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

... Cela pourrait aussi indiquer que cette personne a plus de trois enfants, et même possiblement des garçons plus âgés que certaines des filles : dans ce cas, "la cadette de ses trois filles" ne serait pas nécessairement une formulation équivalente à "la cadette de ses enfants".


----------



## lobelia.ophrys

C'est malheureusement bien ce que je pensais...

Merci à vous.

Il serait donc préférable, je pense, de dire "la plus jeune de ses trois filles" tout simplement?


----------



## snarkhunter

C'est possible. Disons que la notion de "cadet(-te)" est plutôt utilisée de façon absolue que relative d'habitude. Quoique rien ne l'interdise non plus dans l'absolu.

Au moins, "la plus jeune de ses trois filles" est une expression dépourvue de toute ambiguïté.


----------



## agnelo

Maître Capello said:


> C'est possible, mais peu élégant. On dira plus simplement _la cadette_ car il est évident que c'est la plus jeune parmi tous les enfants.


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous, ou plus exactement, je n'ai pas appris la même chose.
Pour moi, les trois filles sont l'*aînée*, la *cadette* et la *benjamine*. Employée absolument, la _cadette_ désigne la deuxième des filles, celle qui suit directement l'aînée. Pour désigner la troisième, on emploiera le terme _benjamine._



acid...burn said:


> J'hésite beaucoup en me demandant si c'est bien français car "la cadette de la famille", d'accord, mais "la cadette de ses trois filles"...


À mon sens, c'est faux. Comme je l'explique plus haut. Le *cadet*/la *cadette* est l'enfant qui est né après l'aîné(e). C'est toujours le deuxième quel que soit le nombre d'enfants. Le plus jeune enfant de la fatrie s'appelle le *benjamin*/la *benjamine*, là aussi quel qu'en soit le nombre.


----------



## lobelia.ophrys

Et bien je dois dire que j'ai toujours appris que l'enfant cadet était l'enfant le plus jeune... et je suis fort surprise de voir que c'est bel et bien faux! Un tout grand merci à vous!


----------



## agnelo

Le _puîné_ est l'enfant né après un autre enfant (quel qu'il soit). Lorsqu'il n'y a que deux enfants, le _cadet_ et le _puîné _sont synonymes.
Le terme _puîné _ne s'emploie plus guère qu'en langage judirique.

Exemple du TLFI:


> _Un fils aîné peut ne pas avoir d'enfants, la descendance est assurée par le cadet (second fils) ou un puîné_ (_L'Hist. et ses méth._, 1961, p. 733).






acid...burn said:


> Alors, voilà: peut-on dire "la cadette de ses trois filles"?



En fait, oui. Vous pouvez le dire. Mais cela désigne la deuxième.


----------



## nicduf

Chez moi aussi, le cadet est l'enfant né en second, il suit l'aîné.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il existe en fait différents sens à ces termes. Voir le début de ce fil avec lequel je viens de fusionner cette nouvelle discussion.


----------

